# Geep



## Chevoner (Aug 28, 2013)

I've only recently learned this crossbreed was possible (goat x sheep), and was curious if anyone could broaden my knowledge base. Are they similar to a mule? Are they useful? Any additional info (especially firsthand) is appreciated.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 28, 2013)

They are more like a zonkey than a mule.  Not common and not useful. 


  We had 3 rams in with our female goats last year and had ZERO geep and not for lack of the boys trying.  It is an incredibly rare occurrence and even if conception occurs it's usually not a viable pregnancy and is aborted. Then only a portion of those that make it to term can live outside the womb. Etc.   I personally would consider it a waste of breeding time to try and create them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 28, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> They are more like a zonkey than a mule.  Not common and not useful.
> 
> 
> We had 3 rams in with our female goats last year and had ZERO geep and not for lack of the boys trying.  It is an incredibly rare occurrence and even if conception occurs it's usually not a viable pregnancy and is aborted. Then only a portion of those that make it to term can live outside the womb. Etc.   I personally would consider it a waste of breeding time to try and create them.


x10


----------



## CritterZone (Aug 28, 2013)

This falls in to the category "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should"...


----------



## Chevoner (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, thank you. I'll not be having geep then.


----------

